# Unstuffed Smoked Beef Pepperoni Sticks with Qview



## Bearcarver

*Unstuffed Smoked Beef Pepperoni Sticks *

Here they are. I made them skinless (not stuffed in casings), because I find most stuffing skins annoying, and I wanted to see if I could make them without casings. They ended up ugly (looks like dog shit), but they are by far the best tasting Beef Sticks I ever ate! Nobody seems to care what they look like.
I had them rolled pretty nice and round, but I guess when some of the fat cooks out, that causes them to get lumpy----meat stays---some fat leaves.
Everybody who tasted them said they were the best they ever ate, but my kid says they could be hotter. I told him next time I'll make part of the batch extra hot for him.

*Ingredients:*
5 lbs Beef (ground--80/20)
7 1/2 level tsp (2 1/2 TBS) of TQ
3 tsp Black Pepper
1 1/2 tsp of Mustard Seed
2 tsp of Fennel Seed (slightly crushed)
1 1/2 tsp of Crushed Red Pepper
1 tsp of Anise Seed
1 tsp of Garlic Powder
1 tsp of Italian Seasoning
6 ounces of ice water
Mix dry stuff in the water. Mix this all real real good with the 5 pounds of ground Beef, and cover & put in fridge for 24 hours.

*Next Day:*
Roll out cured ground Beef about 3/4" thick with a rolling pin. Make cuts every 3/4" in this rolled out Beef. Drop one of these 3/4" X 3/4" bars into a piece of plastic wrap about 8" or 10" long by a little wider than the bars are long, and give each one a little back & forth roll, causing the bars to become cylinders wrapped in plastic wrap. Do this with all of the bars (mine were 28 pieces). Put them on a tray and put in fridge over night.

*Next Day:*
I unwrapped them and put them in my MES for 1 1/2 hours at 100˚ without smoke.
Then I lit both ends of a Hickory filled A-MAZE-N-SMOKER (6" X 6"), and put it in the bottom of my MES30.
After another hour, I bumped the heat up to 110˚.
Then 120˚ for one hour.
Then 130˚ for another hour.
After 3 1/2 hours my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER burned out, so I bumped it up to 150˚, and threw some dust & some Apple chips in my MES chip drawer.
After another hour, I bumped to 160˚.
After one more hour, I bumped it up to 180˚.
Then an hour later, I bumped it up to 190˚.
When they were all up to 165˚ internal, I pulled them out. They ranged from 164˚ to 175˚.
Then I threw them in ice water to cool off. This made grease form on the outside of each piece, so I rinsed them off in warm water & dried them all off.
Then I put them all on a dish (except for a few snackers for that evening), covered them with plastic wrap, and stuck them in the fridge for the night.
Packed & marked them the next day, and into my bloated freezer.

*BTW:* Started with 4 lb. 14 oz of beef-------Finished with 3 lb. 4 oz of sticks. Lost exactly 1/3 of original weight.

*I will be doing bigger batches exactly like these real soon, because they are awesome!!!*

All mixed with cure & seasoning:








All rolled and started in smoker:







Close-up:







All smoked (started packing & realized I need more Qview):







All packed up, except for some early snacking:






Thanks for lookin',

Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster

They don't look that ugly to me -- they look pretty dang tasty!

Thanks for sharing the recipe


----------



## nwdave

I see the photos of the Amaz-N are classified.  The rest look just great.

A question on your ground beef:  I grind my own, fresh as I use it, the fat content relative to what it's being used for.  What is your ground beef? Lean, 20% or what.

You got invisible points for this one.


----------



## squirrel

Those look really awesome! Thanks for the detailed recipe and cooking instructions, I might give this a try! One question though, the wood in your A-Maze-N smoker looks "chunkier" that the dust I have, did you make that or was it from Todd?


----------



## nwdave

Oh, sure, now the two top photos are unclassified.  So, is that a 6x6?


----------



## Bearcarver

mythmaster said:


> They don't look that ugly to me -- they look pretty dang tasty!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the recipe


Thanks Mythmaster,

Bear


 


NWDave said:


> I see the photos of the Amaz-N are classified.  The rest look just great.
> 
> A question on your ground beef:  I grind my own, fresh as I use it, the fat content relative to what it's being used for.  What is your ground beef? Lean, 20% or what.
> 
> You got invisible points for this one.


Dave,

Thanks for the invisible points
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

My wife picked it up on sale----80/20 for $1.99 a pound. This week they (Giant) have 85/15 for $1.99, but I figured I needed the extra 5% fat. I shoulda put that in my recipe above, but I forgot.

Bear


 


Squirrel said:


> Those look really awesome! Thanks for the detailed recipe and cooking instructions, I might give this a try! One question though, the wood in your A-Maze-N smoker looks "chunkier" that the dust I have, did you make that or was it from Todd?


Good eye there Cheryl,

That was the last of a bag of Todd's dust. I think maybe I didn't mix it up each time I dipped in that bag, leaving it a little more coarse at the end (I gotta watch that!)----It lit & burned nice though.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

NWDave said:


> Oh, sure, now the two top photos are unclassified.  So, is that a 6x6?


Hmmmm, I got all the pictures on this thread yet. Did you give them enough time to load? They're a little slow sometimes.

Yes it is a 6" X 6".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

In case anyone's interested, I added the two things I was asked about, by editing my original recipe & instructions above.

#1  80/20 ground Beef

#2  6" X 6" A-MAZE-N-SMOKER

Bearcarver


----------



## tjohnson

Bearcarver

Looks Awesome!

I notice you removed the lower drip pan so the AMNS could clear....GREAT IDEA!

Looks like you need some more dust.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





??????

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

Todd,

I still have some of your dust, but I found a new way of collecting dust. All I have to do is is sit on my recliner for awhile watching NetFlix movies. The dust accumulates on all of my body parts that are facing the ceiling. The older I get the easier it is to gather dust.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jaxgatorz

Bearcarver said:


> Todd,
> 
> I still have some of your dust, but I found a new way of collecting dust. All I have to do is is sit on my recliner for awhile watching NetFlix movies. The dust accumulates on all of my body parts that are facing the ceiling. The older I get the easier it is to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Heck bear, ive know that for years !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great looking sticks btw !!!


----------



## ak1

Bear, is there a reason for the incremental bump in the smoking temps? I'd like to try and make some, but I don't think I can get that exact  with my smoker.

BTW, the sticks look fantastic


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> Bear, is there a reason for the incremental bump in the smoking temps? I'd like to try and make some, but I don't think I can get that exact  with my smoker.
> 
> BTW, the sticks look fantastic


You don't have to do that. My reason for doing that has evolved:

Before I had the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, I did that to get more smoke out of my MES. If you run it up to 150˚ or 160˚ all at once, you get good smoke on the way up, but after it levels out there the element doesn't stay on long enough to make it smoke, because the MES is so well insulated.

Since I got the AMNS, I actually take it up systematically to keep it from spiking. When I bump it to 120˚ and leave it there for awhile, each time it goes from 118˚ to 120˚, it coasts to about 125˚ or 126˚---that's when I change it to 130˚. That keeps it from coasting much farther after it shuts off. I don't know if that makes any sense to anyone other than serious MES owners. It's just something that works good for me. You can take it up any way you want, but make it take long enough to get them well smoked.

Bear

BTW: A couple other guys have tried these, and loved them. "JustPassingThru" is on his 2nd or third batch. He shoots them with his Jerky gun (no casings). I want to try my LEM stuffer as soon as I get it (No casings). We can get them smoked much better without skins!


----------



## lugnutz

Wow decent trade BC! My square stuffed burger idea for a good snack stick recipie!! My to do list just grew once again


----------



## Dutch

Bearcarver, my youngest son was asking me about doing some beef sticks since he thought my try at making chicken and sun dried tomato brats "waz da bomb".

What type and size of casing would you use for sticks?


----------



## lugnutz

Dutch, I think for sticks they say sheep 19mm or their abouts but it's kinda up to you how big you want your sticks. I prefer my snack sticks to be about the size of summer sausage LOL


----------



## beer-b-q

Bear those look great, I am going to try your recipe...       Invisible


----------



## meateater

I wish I would have seen this recipe sooner, I just bought some Hi-Mountain Pepperoni mix. I got it bookmarked for next time.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dutch said:


> Bearcarver, my youngest son was asking me about doing some beef sticks since he thought my try at making chicken and sun dried tomato brats "waz da bomb".
> 
> What type and size of casing would you use for sticks?


Dutch & Lugnutz,

I prefer my casings to be size "0".

Look a little closer at my post & the Title of it.

These don't only have a great recipe, they also have a great smoky taste, because you don't have to try to get smoke through the casings! There are no casings. Next time I will try to shoot them through my new stuffer (without casings).

Bear


Lugnutz said:


> Dutch, I think for sticks they say sheep 19mm or their abouts but it's kinda up to you how big you want your sticks. I prefer my snack sticks to be about the size of summer sausage LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

meateater said:


> I wish I would have seen this recipe sooner, I just bought some Hi-Mountain Pepperoni mix. I got it bookmarked for next time.







Beer-B-Q said:


> Bear those look great, I am going to try your recipe...       Invisible


Thanks Meateater & Paul,

I enjoy when people tell me how good my recipes are, as much as I enjoy devouring them myself!

Bear


----------



## ak1

Bearcarver said:


> You don't have to do that. My reason for doing that has evolved:
> 
> Before I had the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, I did that to get more smoke out of my MES. If you run it up to 150Ëš or 160Ëš all at once, you get good smoke on the way up, but after it levels out there the element doesn't stay on long enough to make it smoke, because the MES is so well insulated.
> 
> Since I got the AMNS, I actually take it up systematically to keep it from spiking. When I bump it to 120Ëš and leave it there for awhile, each time it goes from 118Ëš to 120Ëš, it coasts to about 125Ëš or 126Ëš---that's when I change it to 130Ëš. That keeps it from coasting much farther after it shuts off. I don't know if that makes any sense to anyone other than serious MES owners. It's just something that works good for me. You can take it up any way you want, but make it take long enough to get them well smoked.
> 
> Bear
> 
> BTW: A couple other guys have tried these, and loved them. "JustPassingThru" is on his 2nd or third batch. He shoots them with his Jerky gun (no casings). I want to try my LEM stuffer as soon as I get it (No casings). We can get them smoked much better without skins!


Thanks Bear!

I'll definitely give it a try.

One more question though, If I was to keep my smoker at around 175-180 (or possibly less)  throughout the whole smoke would that work? Or is it important to do the incremental thing even if I dont have an MES.


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> Thanks Bear!
> 
> I'll definitely give it a try.
> 
> One more question though, If I was to keep my smoker at around 175-180 (or possibly less)  throughout the whole smoke would that work? Or is it important to do the incremental thing even if I dont have an MES.


You could do that, but the first thing I think of when I see those temps (175-180) is "They could get finished too soon to take a lot of smoke". IMHO 

In my book, the more smoke the better!

Bear


----------



## ak1

ok, I think I get the idea. Basically you're going from a cold smoke to a warm smoke gradually. Is that correct?

I'm pretty sure I could make that work on my offset.


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> ok, I think I get the idea. Basically you're going from a cold smoke to a warm smoke gradually. Is that correct?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I could make that work on my offset.


That's about it. I'm actually trying to get it to 160˚ internal, but not too fast that I don't get enough smoke on 'em.

Let me know how you like them.

I love 'em REAL smoky.

Bear


----------



## shtrdave

If run through the small tube on the stuffer, would you still fridge the second night? I am thinking i would just put them on and do them right away.

I have one of the cabelas stuffers with the snack stick tube which about 3/8 inch.


----------



## firecapt

Bearcarver,

Where did you find the Anise Powder?  Can't seem to find it in a store near me.


----------



## ak1

I'm having a difficult  time finding Tender Quick here in Canada. Is there something else I could use?


----------



## Bearcarver

shtrdave said:


> If run through the small tube on the stuffer, would you still fridge the second night? I am thinking i would just put them on and do them right away.
> 
> I have one of the cabelas stuffers with the snack stick tube which about 3/8 inch.


Actually with the stuffer I'm going to try eliminating the first over night stay in the fridge (in bulk). Then after shooting the sticks, I'll put them in fridge to cure & dry a bit at the same time.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Firecapt said:


> Bearcarver,
> 
> Where did you find the Anise Powder?  Can't seem to find it in a store near me.


Don't know if this helps---That was a mistake-----It is Anise Seed-----I fixed it.

My wife got it at either Weiss or Giant.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> I'm having a difficult  time finding Tender Quick here in Canada. Is there something else I could use?


Any other kind of cure, you'd have to get help from others----I ONLY use TQ.

I got my first 4 pounds over the web from Morton's. The shipping was as much as the TQ.

If you get 8 or 10 pounds, it would be a lot less shipping per 2 pound bag. Keeps forever I would think.

Bear


----------



## pops6927

You'd use 19mm sheep casing for something the size around as a little link breakfast sausage, or a 24-26 mm sheep casing for about a hot-dog size stick.


Dutch said:


> Bearcarver, my youngest son was asking me about doing some beef sticks since he thought my try at making chicken and sun dried tomato brats "waz da bomb".
> 
> What type and size of casing would you use for sticks?


----------



## Bearcarver

Pops6927 said:


> You'd use 19mm sheep casing for something the size around as a little link breakfast sausage, or a 24-26 mm sheep casing for about a hot-dog size stick.


Thanks Pops,

I didn't know what size to tell him, because I prefer to not use any casings.

Bear


----------



## ak1

Bearcarver said:


> Any other kind of cure, you'd have to get help from others----I ONLY use TQ.
> 
> I got my first 4 pounds over the web from Morton's. The shipping was as much as the TQ.
> 
> If you get 8 or 10 pounds, it would be a lot less shipping per 2 pound bag. Keeps forever I would think.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear.

I did finally find some cure locally. Basically a 2% concentration. 2 lbs of cure to 100lbs of meat.

How does that compare to the TQ ratio?


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> Thanks Bear.
> 
> I did finally find some cure locally. Basically a 2% concentration. 2 lbs of cure to 100lbs of meat.
> 
> How does that compare to the TQ ratio?


I don't know anything about any cures other than TQ.

With 100 pounds of solid meat, you would need 50 ounces of TQ (3 lbs, 2 oz).

With 100 pounds of ground meat you would need 25 ounces of TQ (1 lb, 9 oz).

Bear


----------



## ak1

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know anything about any cures other than TQ.
> 
> With 100 pounds of solid meat, you would need 50 ounces of TQ (3 lbs, 2 oz).
> 
> With 100 pounds of ground meat you would need 25 ounces of TQ (1 lb, 9 oz).
> 
> Bear


OK, thanks Bear.


----------



## isutroutbum

Thanks for posting this Bear! I am going to give it a try this weekend!

Best,

Trout


----------



## Bearcarver

That's great, Trout !

The more people try it, love it, and tell me how great it was, the better I feel about helping others.

Can't wait to hear what you think,

Bear


----------



## tukson

Just saw this and the recipe sounds fantastic!  I am certainally going to try this on some elk or venison!


----------



## Bearcarver

tukson said:


> Just saw this and the recipe sounds fantastic!  I am certainally going to try this on some elk or venison!


Thanks,

If I were you I would try it with Deer & Elk.

I will try it this year with Venison.

Elk?----Not likely in PA as yet.

Bear


----------



## tukson

Well, I never count my chickens before they hatch... er ..Elk before they are brought home... LOL.

I have one son here in Az that has an elk archery tag and another son that has a rifle elk tag in N.M. The grandson drew a deer and a javalina tag in the youth drawing (10yrs).. they can big game hunt here in Az after they complete a gun safety course and he was so hyped when he finally got to take it this summer. If all else fails me and the granddaughter will catch trout while they tromp arouned the mountains...... It is getting harder and harder every year to get drawn for Elk here in Az.... even archery is almost impossible in some areas... our sons were born in Flagstaff, Az before we moved to Tucson, so that is an area we have had great success in getting Elk and Deer. The Elk there are all in excellent shape and the meat is about as close to beef as it gets.. especially on a yearling ..... I have never tried sausage of any kind over the years, but now with a good smoker and the time, I will make sausage along with the usual jerky and stew meat..


----------



## alien

What Is TQ ? I live in Ontario, Canada and Have Never heard of it
 


Bearcarver said:


> *Unstuffed Smoked Beef Pepperoni Sticks *
> 
> Here they are. I made them skinless (not stuffed in casings), because I find most stuffing skins annoying, and I wanted to see if I could make them without casings. They ended up ugly (looks like dog shit), but they are by far the best tasting Beef Sticks I ever ate! Nobody seems to care what they look like.
> 
> I had them rolled pretty nice and round, but I guess when some of the fat cooks out, that causes them to get lumpy----meat stays---some fat leaves.
> 
> Everybody who tasted them said they were the best they ever ate, but my kid says they could be hotter. I told him next time I'll make part of the batch extra hot for him.
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 5 lbs Beef (ground--80/20)
> 
> 7 1/2 level tsp (2 1/2 TBS) of TQ
> 
> 3 tsp Black Pepper
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp of Mustard Seed
> 
> 2 tsp of Fennel Seed (slightly crushed)
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp of Crushed Red Pepper
> 
> 1 tsp of Anise Seed
> 
> 1 tsp of Garlic Powder
> 
> 1 tsp of Italian Seasoning
> 
> 6 ounces of ice water
> 
> Mix dry stuff in the water. Mix this all real real good with the 5 pounds of ground Beef, and cover & put in fridge for 24 hours.
> 
> *Next Day:*
> 
> Roll out cured ground Beef about 3/4" thick with a rolling pin. Make cuts every 3/4" in this rolled out Beef. Drop one of these 3/4" X 3/4" bars into a piece of plastic wrap about 8" or 10" long by a little wider than the bars are long, and give each one a little back & forth roll, causing the bars to become cylinders wrapped in plastic wrap. Do this with all of the bars (mine were 28 pieces). Put them on a tray and put in fridge over night.
> 
> *Next Day:*
> 
> I unwrapped them and put them in my MES for 1 1/2 hours at 100˚ without smoke.
> 
> Then I lit both ends of a Hickory filled A-MAZE-N-SMOKER (6" X 6"), and put it in the bottom of my MES30.
> 
> After another hour, I bumped the heat up to 110˚.
> 
> Then 120˚ for one hour.
> 
> Then 130˚ for another hour.
> 
> After 3 1/2 hours my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER burned out, so I bumped it up to 150˚, and threw some dust & some Apple chips in my MES chip drawer.
> 
> After another hour, I bumped to 160˚.
> 
> After one more hour, I bumped it up to 180˚.
> 
> Then an hour later, I bumped it up to 190˚.
> 
> When they were all up to 165˚ internal, I pulled them out. They ranged from 164˚ to 175˚.
> 
> Then I threw them in ice water to cool off. This made grease form on the outside of each piece, so I rinsed them off in warm water & dried them all off.
> 
> Then I put them all on a dish (except for a few snackers for that evening), covered them with plastic wrap, and stuck them in the fridge for the night.
> 
> Packed & marked them the next day, and into my bloated freezer.
> 
> *BTW:* Started with 4 lb. 14 oz of beefFinished with 3 lb. 4 oz of sticks. Lost exactly 1/3 of original weight.
> 
> *I will be doing bigger batches exactly like these real soon, because they are awesome!!!*
> 
> All mixed with cure & seasoning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-MAZE-N-SMOKER lit at both ends & ready to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rolled and started in smoker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All smoked (started packing & realized I need more Qview):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All packed up, except for some early snacking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin',
> 
> Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver

"Tender Quick" cure.

Made by Morton Salt.

Bearcarver


----------



## boatnut

that's some of the best looking "dog chit" that i've seen in a while!   nice job!


----------



## DanMcG

Wow I never even saw this till today.

Thanks for sharing the recipe Bear, they look and sound excellent. I never tried a skinless one before, but why not. It's on my to do list!


----------



## Bearcarver

boatnut said:


> that's some of the best looking "dog chit" that i've seen in a while!   nice job!


Thanks Boatnut !


 


DanMcG said:


> Wow I never even saw this till today.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the recipe Bear, they look and sound excellent. I never tried a skinless one before, but why not. It's on my to do list!


Thanks Dan,

Let me know how you like it.

And make sure I don't miss it. I seem to miss more than I used to! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## DanMcG

Bearcarver said:


> And make sure I don't miss it. I seem to miss more than I used to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


LOL. I'm not sure if it's me getting old or the new layout, But I miss a ton of stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver

DanMcG said:


> LOL. I'm not sure if it's me getting old or the new layout, But I miss a ton of stuff.


That's what I mean. I know I'm on here much longer than I was with the old platform, but it seems I miss more than I used to.

Then it really gets me mad when somebody uses one of my "Step by Steps", and they're nice enough to thank me on their post. 

Then I don't even see it, and I don't even get to make a nice comment on their post!


----------



## nwdave

I've got my favorites button for SMF set to default to the "New Posts" section.  It seems to work pretty good at catching most.  It's not 100% effective but at least it helps to keep up with you and forluvofsmoke and ...........  well, you know.  Oh, and I REALLY appreciate the "Step by Steps" you two put up.


Bearcarver said:


> That's what I mean. I know I'm on here much longer than I was with the old platform, but it seems I miss more than I used to.
> 
> Then it really gets me mad when somebody uses one of my "Step by Steps", and they're nice enough to thank me on their post.
> 
> Then I don't even see it, and I don't even get to make a nice comment on their post!


----------



## rrsteve

Hi Bear, I did a 3# batch of sticks using your recipe and they turned out great, my next batch will be bigger. I have a question for you, there was a recipe from Mortons that was similar to yours but yours sounded better. they used the same amount of TQ as you but they say to keep refrigerated and to freeze after five days old. I thought I would be able to keep the sticks at room temp. or take hiking, trips etc. not refrigerated because the sticks were cured. I didn't have to worry about this batch it wasn't around long enough but a larger batch may be a different story. Am interested in your reply.

Bob


----------



## Bearcarver

rrsteve said:


> Hi Bear, I did a 3# batch of sticks using your recipe and they turned out great, my next batch will be bigger. I have a question for you, there was a recipe from Mortons that was similar to yours but yours sounded better. they used the same amount of TQ as you but they say to keep refrigerated and to freeze after five days old. I thought I would be able to keep the sticks at room temp. or take hiking, trips etc. not refrigerated because the sticks were cured. I didn't have to worry about this batch it wasn't around long enough but a larger batch may be a different story. Am interested in your reply.
> 
> Bob


Hi Steve,

I'm real glad you liked it. That's why I put it there.

I feel great every time somebody uses one of my step by steps, and gives me a good report.

So far nobody has used one of them, without liking it, unless they were too kind to tell me about it.

I got the basics of that recipe from Morton's. I just adjusted it a little.

You do have to keep it in the fridge, and should freeze after 5 days.

I have had it in the fridge a little longer, but I wouldn't keep it out of the fridge for too many hours.

Just because it is cured, doesn't mean you can keep it out of a fridge like a Slim Jim. They use all kinds of preservatives in those things.

Think of it more like Bacon, which is cured using more cure than this stuff.

I really don't know how long you could keep them out of the fridge---like in your shirt pocket---Probably a few hours----Just don't take too long a hike!

Some kind of insulated sleeve for a few of them would probably help. LOL--I'd have no problem with the kind of hikes I take!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## chuckie53

I am new to the website and always looking for items to smoke on my Mastebuilt Smoker Model 20070210, and read about your skinless Unstuffed beef sticks. So I wanted to pass along to you what I saw on the Food Network last night. The show was a restaurant where they used corn husks to wrap their beef stick into then smoked them. they claimed it help keep the shape and allowed the smoke the penetrate the sticks. i was going to try your recipe and use the corn husk also. What do you think of the idea?

Thx,  Chuckie53


----------



## Bearcarver

Chuckie53 said:


> I am new to the website and always looking for items to smoke on my Mastebuilt Smoker Model 20070210, and read about your skinless Unstuffed beef sticks. So I wanted to pass along to you what I saw on the Food Network last night. The show was a restaurant where they used corn husks to wrap their beef stick into then smoked them. they claimed it help keep the shape and allowed the smoke the penetrate the sticks. i was going to try your recipe and use the corn husk also. What do you think of the idea?
> 
> Thx,  Chuckie53


Definitely sounds interesting. If you do that, please keep us posted.

Thanks,

Bear

BTW: Chuckie, you should stop in at "Roll Call", so a whole mess of great people can give you a good welcome to this forum.


----------



## two much smoke

These sound awesome can you tell me what TQ is.


----------



## Bearcarver

Two Much Smoke said:


> These sound awesome can you tell me what TQ is.




"Tender Quick" is a home-curing meat cure. It is used to cure Bacon, dried beef, Canadian Bacon, and many other things, so they can safely be low temp, slowly smoked to get the full benefit of smoking meat.

TQ is made & sold by Mortons Salt. I buy mine at a grocery store near my home. If you have trouble finding it, there is a sealer search somewhere around here. If you want to get some, let me know and I'll help you find it.

There are other cures that can be used, but TQ is my favorite. I think there is less chance to screw up with TQ.

Bear


----------



## cdub198321

I am going to try this tonight.  Do you have to have it in the fridge for 2 nights or can you do smoke it the next day?


----------



## Bearcarver

Cdub198321 said:


> I am going to try this tonight.  Do you have to have it in the fridge for 2 nights or can you do smoke it the next day?



I did that because of making them without skin (casings). I put it in fridge to get it to harden up some, before rolling. Then I put them in the fridge again after rolling to firm them up again. I would imagine you could shorten that up some---maybe a few hours for the first part, but most of the night for the second part. I would think it should be about 24 hours total, because of needing time to cure, so it's safe to smoke low & slow for longer than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## upsman

Hey Bearcarver Love the pepperoni sticks recipe with Qviews. I have a Jerky shooter with different tips and was wondering if this recipe would work in a dehydrator after an hour of smoke in the smoker? still can't find a  simple really tasty pepperoni stick recipe for lean grnd beef for the dehydrator.


----------



## Bearcarver

upsman said:


> Hey Bearcarver Love the pepperoni sticks recipe with Qviews. I have a Jerky shooter with different tips and was wondering if this recipe would work in a dehydrator after an hour of smoke in the smoker? still can't find a  simple really tasty pepperoni stick recipe for lean grnd beef for the dehydrator.


I don't know anything about dehydrators. I would worry about it being safe. I take these up to about 165˚.

Bear


----------



## t-bone44

Hey Bear....If I am using venison instead of beef what would the ratio between deer and pork/beef be? Would you use beef or pork?

Thanks for the advice....


----------



## Bearcarver

T-Bone44 said:


> Hey Bear....If I am using venison instead of beef what would the ratio between deer and pork/beef be? Would you use beef or pork?
> 
> Thanks for the advice....


Sorry, I just saw this.

It's really a matter of taste:

If I was using Venison, I would probably add Pork like "Pork Butt", and make it about 60% Deer, and 40% Pork.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My oh my. Them sure do look good and i'm going to try em.


----------



## gotarace

Hi Bearcarver,,,can you tell me where you got those racks for your smoker? They look like a great fit for the MES. Thanks for posting such detailed recipes. I plan on doing a chuckie, some of your smoked pork chops and the prime rib all real soon. Also your bacon looks great, i guess i'll have to get one of those amazin smokers for my MES a great addition. Again a big thank you...Len


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks gotarace!

Those racks came with my MES 30 that I bought in 2009.

We don't like them, because they are harder to clean than the ones that have most of the gridwork going only in one direction, like my new MES 40 has.

Let us know how following my step by steps works out for you (with Qview).

Also---You won't be sorry for getting an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.

Bear


----------



## smokinsteve

Hey Bear,

How do these compare (taste-wise) to regular pepperoni?  Or are they closer to something like a slim Jim?


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinSteve said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> How do these compare (taste-wise) to regular pepperoni?  Or are they closer to something like a slim Jim?


I would have to say they don't really taste like pepperoni---More like a Beef stick----A non greasy Slim Jim.

They are on the mild side, so if you want heat, you'll have to add more than I put in it this recipe.

They really are very tasty.

Bear


----------



## tyotrain

Man them look good.. Thanks for the recipe going to have to try them..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Bear

Do i need to come down your way and help ya with those. They look great.


----------



## Bearcarver

billybob03 said:


> Thanks for the recipe,i will be making a batch  this weekend.
> 
> Billy


Hope you like them!

And don't forget the Qview.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tyotrain said:


> Man them look good.. Thanks for the recipe going to have to try them..


Thank you----Give 'em a try---They're great.

I like to cut them into 2" lengths, and take them to family parties & picnics.

They all love them, especially the "MALES".

Some reason most women don't seem to like snack sticks like men & boys do!




nepas said:


> Bear
> 
> Do i need to come down your way and help ya with those. They look great.


Shoot, you could make these with your eyes closed!

Thanks Buddy,

Bear


----------



## smokinsteve

Thanks for all the great info, Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinSteve said:


> Thanks for all the great info, Bear!


Thank You---I enjoy helping others when I can.

Bear


----------



## flyweed

hey bear...long time no talk....first I just gotta say I love your orginal recipe of this. My family does too. I do however stuff this mix into 19mm casings..and then smoke..with a collagen casing, the make a good "snap" when you bite em.

I have also taken to adding 2 TBS of worchesshire sauce and 1 TBS of louisianna hot sauce......they are AWESOME!  Give it a try sometime.

Dan


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I will have the hook out for the sticks when i drive by in the morning.


----------



## Bearcarver

nepas said:


> I will have the hook out for the sticks when i drive by in the morning.


Darn---I'm temporarily out of stock of these!

Besides, judging by how many sausages & sticks you have been making, you wouldn't have any room for more.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

flyweed said:


> hey bear...long time no talk....first I just gotta say I love your orginal recipe of this. My family does too. I do however stuff this mix into 19mm casings..and then smoke..with a collagen casing, the make a good "snap" when you bite em.
> 
> I have also taken to adding 2 TBS of worchesshire sauce and 1 TBS of louisianna hot sauce......they are AWESOME!  Give it a try sometime.
> 
> Dan


Hey Buddy!  Good to see you!

Sounds like a good addition. We add Worcestershire to all of our deerburger, and I love Louisianna hot sauce.

Also if you want a little (not too much) heat, my "Bear Logs" recipe is the same mixture, with a little more heat added to it. Check it out, in my signature.

Also nothing wrong with stuffing these things. I just like the extra smoke I seem to get without skins. I'm sure yours look a lot nicer!

Bear


----------



## flyweed

oh man Bear....I didn't even see the "bear logs" recipe...that's gonna have to be my next smoke!!  

Got a question about these snack sticks....do you think if you cut up small pieces of pepperjack  cheese and added it to the meat mix and then stuffed the casings and smoked them it would turn out good?  In my head it sounds really good, but don't know if in reality it would be good or not


----------



## Bearcarver

flyweed said:


> oh man Bear....I didn't even see the "bear logs" recipe...that's gonna have to be my next smoke!!
> 
> Got a question about these snack sticks....do you think if you cut up small pieces of pepperjack  cheese and added it to the meat mix and then stuffed the casings and smoked them it would turn out good?  In my head it sounds really good, but don't know if in reality it would be good or not


Sounds great to me!

I wouldn't see why it wouldn't be great---try just a portion of your batch & see---Let us know how it works---with pics.

Bear


----------



## smokin vegas

Recipe sounds really good and those links look very tasty to me.  Going to have to try it.  Thank you for sharing it.  Smokin' Vegas


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Vegas said:


> Recipe sounds really good and those links look very tasty to me.  Going to have to try it.  Thank you for sharing it.  Smokin' Vegas


Thank You Ivie!!!

If you want them with a little heat, but still want them in stick form, substitute with my seasoning recipe for my "Smoked Bear Loaf", and then do everything else on this thread.

Don't forget the Qview,

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Nice Bear, Them look really good and on my list.

BTW

I do know my way back north


----------



## alelover

Those look great Bear. Don't know how I missed the 1st go round on these. They look real easy to make too. I have saved the recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver

nepas said:


> Nice Bear, Them look really good and on my list.
> 
> BTW
> 
> I do know my way back north


Thanks Old Neighbor !!!!

If you hear "Dueling Banjos", I would immediately point that sausage making mobile of yours in a Northerly Direction !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokin - k

Brilliant...! I'd eat them pepperoni turds any day of the week! Thanks for sharing... Smokin - K


----------



## urbanredneck

Thanks for the recipe Bear!  Made these a couple of times now, but I really need to get myself an amazn smoker!  Going for my first shot with a little wine instead of water and about a 50/50 mix of pork shoulder and lean beef, got it all sitting in the fridge right now, will be shaping those bad boys in the morning!


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin - K said:


> Brilliant...! I'd eat them pepperoni turds any day of the week! Thanks for sharing... Smokin - K


Thanks S-K !!!

Bear


urbanredneck said:


> Thanks for the recipe Bear!  Made these a couple of times now, but I really need to get myself an amazn smoker!  Going for my first shot with a little wine instead of water and about a 50/50 mix of pork shoulder and lean beef, got it all sitting in the fridge right now, will be shaping those bad boys in the morning!


Thank You Urban!!----Sounds Great!!!

Sorry for taking so long guys, but I wasn't around for awhile.

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

WOW!!
YUM!!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## roller

11 thousand views...thats alot of views there Big Bear...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

This was one of the first recipes that I made back when I was a lurker before I joined up! It's probably my boys most requested smoked food that I make. It sure is great!


----------



## rich-

Good Evening Bear, I will be using your recipe in the very near future. Yours sound and look awesome.

Kinda funny, I have been working at developing my own recipe from my off the shelf seasonings. In doing this, I have been planning to use my jerky canon and extrude the stix into casingless snack stix. So far I have made pretty close to 400 pounds of pepperoni snack stix but I have always used coligon casings, I use a Dakotah water stuffer and the meat that is left after the stuffer stuffs all it will stuff, I usually do what you have done, I take the left over meat, roll it into a roll and then smoke it on a rack when I hang and smoke my stuffed stix.

I certainly will give your recipe a try.

Rich-


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This was one of the first recipes that I made back when I was a lurker before I joined up! It's probably my boys most requested smoked food that I make. It sure is great!


Thank You Sailor!!!

Gotta keep them boys Happy!!!  Glad they like them.

Bear


Rich- said:


> Good Evening Bear, I will be using your recipe in the very near future. Yours sound and look awesome.
> 
> Kinda funny, I have been working at developing my own recipe from my off the shelf seasonings. In doing this, I have been planning to use my jerky canon and extrude the stix into casingless snack stix. So far I have made pretty close to 400 pounds of pepperoni snack stix but I have always used coligon casings, I use a Dakotah water stuffer and the meat that is left after the stuffer stuffs all it will stuff, I usually do what you have done, I take the left over meat, roll it into a roll and then smoke it on a rack when I hang and smoke my stuffed stix.
> 
> I certainly will give your recipe a try.
> 
> Rich-


Hi Rich!!! You'll love this recipe!!

However these are very mild. If you like a little heat, use the ingredient amounts in my "Bear Loaf", instead of this one. I'm not big on a lot of heat, but the heat of the Bear Loaf is just right. The "Smoked Bear Loaf" is also in my signature.

Bear


----------



## rich-

Morning Bear, Just a thought and a question, How do you think this recipe would be with just adding a little cayenne pepper to give it a tad bit of heat?

I'm away from home untill tomorrow for grand daughters graduation, but do plan to give ypour recipe a shot next week, I think I will do 2 small batch's and make 1 just as your recipe is and 1 with just a little cayenne.

I will post my results and efferts at that time.

Rich-


----------



## Bearcarver

Rich- said:


> Morning Bear, Just a thought and a question, How do you think this recipe would be with just adding a little cayenne pepper to give it a tad bit of heat?
> 
> I'm away from home untill tomorrow for grand daughters graduation, but do plan to give ypour recipe a shot next week, I think I will do 2 small batch's and make 1 just as your recipe is and 1 with just a little cayenne.
> 
> I will post my results and efferts at that time.
> 
> Rich-


This one (below) is perfect---flavor & heat------Not too hot & not too mild.

Made for 7 pounds of Ground Beef, but that can easily be adjusted.

This can be turned into sticks or logs too.

Bear

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140364/smoked-mini-bear-loaves-all-beef


----------



## palladini

Bearcarver said:


> In case anyone's interested, I added the two things I was asked about, by editing my original recipe & instructions above.
> 
> #1  80/20 ground Beef
> 
> #2  6" X 6" A-MAZE-N-SMOKER
> 
> Bearcarver


Now wouldn't my 5 x 8 AMNPS work? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just wondering


----------



## Bearcarver

Palladini said:


> Now wouldn't my 5 x 8 AMNPS work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering


Sure would !!

I made this before there was such a thing as an AMNPS.

The AMNS was Todd's first little miracle!!

Bear


----------



## mutt70

YOUR BEEF STICKS LOOK GREAT.  WHAT IS TQ I AM A NEWBIE.  MUTT70


----------



## rich-

T Q stands for Morton Tender Quick.
Its a cure & Salt all in the bag.
Rich-


----------



## Bearcarver

MUTT70 said:


> YOUR BEEF STICKS LOOK GREAT.  WHAT IS TQ I AM A NEWBIE.  MUTT70


Sorry I wasn't here, but Rich got you.

TQ is a cure mix, made to be easy for people who cure & smoke at home.

Bear


----------



## disco

I used this and another posts of Bearcarver to make snack sticks. They were terrific. The reason I combined the two posts is I liked the idea of a hotter snack stick but liked the slow smoking of this thread for texture. Thanks for the help, Bear.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for trying this---I knew you'd love them!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kusinskij

Bear,

I'm getting ready to make your sticks, but I'm wondering why you do the ice water bath.  I would think it would wash off some of the smoke flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver

kusinskij said:


> Bear,
> 
> I'm getting ready to make your sticks, but I'm wondering why you do the ice water bath.  I would think it would wash off some of the smoke flavor.


It doesn't wash the smoke off, because there is no skin on them. If there was skin on, most of the smoke would be on the outside.

If I made these in the Winter, I would just keep them outside awhile.

If you have a better way to cool them down, you don't have to put them in ice or ice water. I only did that to cool them enough to put them in my Fridge without warming my fridge. Then some fat (oil) came to the surface, so I rinsed them in warm water & dried them with paper towels before putting them in the Fridge.

You'll love these!!!

Bear


----------



## wes w

Good morning Bear,  I've been thinking of making pepperoni,  this is the only thread that came up.  Thanks for sharing the recipe.

Couple questions.   You list 2 1/2 TBS cure for 5lbs. meat.  Is that correct?  That sounds like a lot of cure for 5lbs. meat.   I'm still new to sausage, but just want to make sure I have it right..   If it has been answered, I apologize,  I did not read through the whole thread.

They look great,  thanks for sharing

Wes


----------



## rich-

Please read Bears recipe completely and thourily.

Bear uses Morton Tender Quick, he does not use cure #1 so if you do put that amount of Cure #1 in your mix, it will be way to much.

For saefty sake, Please re read his recipe.

Rich-


----------



## debbie easton

looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gomez93

@Bearcarver my DIL asked for beef sticks for Christmas, so I'll give this recipe a go!


----------



## Bearcarver

Wes W said:


> Good morning Bear,  I've been thinking of making pepperoni,  this is the only thread that came up.  Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> 
> Couple questions.   You list 2 1/2 TBS cure for 5lbs. meat.  Is that correct?  That sounds like a lot of cure for 5lbs. meat.   I'm still new to sausage, but just want to make sure I have it right..   If it has been answered, I apologize,  I did not read through the whole thread.
> 
> They look great,  thanks for sharing
> 
> Wes


Sorry I just noticed your question.

Like Rich said, I use TQ, and you use a lot more cure when you use TQ, because the salt is already added. You should use 1 TBS (1/2 ounce) of TQ for every 2 pounds of ground meat.

For Dry curing solid "Whole" meat, you would use 1TBS (1/2 ounce) for every 1 pound.

Bear


Rich- said:


> Please read Bears recipe completely and thourily.
> 
> Bear uses Morton Tender Quick, he does not use cure #1 so if you do put that amount of Cure #1 in your mix, it will be way to much.
> 
> For saefty sake, Please re read his recipe.
> 
> Rich-


Thanks for watching my back, Rich!!

I wouldn't have seen this now, if it wasn't for Gomez.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Debbie Easton said:


> looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Neighbor Debbie!!

Hmmm---Just thinking about that---If Debbie lives in Easton, she doesn't have far to go for Shad Roe!!

Bear


Gomez93 said:


> @Bearcarver my DIL asked for beef sticks for Christmas, so I'll give this recipe a go!


Just yell if you have any questions!!

Bear


----------



## debbie easton

LOL............ No  I don't live in Easton ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ROFL...............  thx..............


----------



## debbie easton

is  tender quick  better to use than Cure # 1 ? better flavor ?? just asking .


----------



## Bearcarver

Debbie Easton said:


> is  tender quick  better to use than Cure # 1 ? better flavor ?? just asking .


This is all opinion, but I find better flavor with TQ as a Dry cure.

Cure #1 is probably easier in a Brine Cure.

Bear


----------



## ak1

Hey there Bear!

A question. Have you tried making these using a sausage stuffer? If so, how was it compared to hand forming them?

Curious, as I just picked up a 5lb stuffer recently.

Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> Hey there Bear!
> 
> A question. Have you tried making these using a sausage stuffer? If so, how was it compared to hand forming them?
> 
> Curious, as I just picked up a 5lb stuffer recently.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes I did, but I had to get the Better Half to turn the crank, so I could use both hands to be gentle with fragile skinless sticks.

Bear


----------



## ak1

Did you find any difference in the texture of the finished sticks?


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> Did you find any difference in the texture of the finished sticks?


No difference that I noticed.

Here's one using my stuffer:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97188/beef-sticks-unstuffed-another-batch

Bear


----------



## ak1

Thanks Bear. I missed that thread, or most likely forgot about it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

AK1 said:


> Hey there Bear!
> 
> A question. Have you tried making these using a sausage stuffer? If so, how was it compared to hand forming them?
> 
> Curious, as I just picked up a 5lb stuffer recently.
> 
> Thanks.


I have used mine to make the sticks too. I found that it was easier though using our jerky gun.


----------



## ak1

I was thinking of getting a gun soon. Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

I would think the Jerky Gun would be the best way to go.

I don't have one, but it seems it would be easier than hand rolling, and you don't need a third hand to crank.

Bear


----------



## ak1

Well, I just mixed up 6 lbs of beef using your recipe. So tomorrow evening I'll form them, and let them rest until Sunday morning, when I'll start to smoke them.

Thank you for the inspiration John.

p.s. If they don't turn out, I'm coming to your place, and I'm going to sit on your porch and eat them all. Then I'm going swimming in your son's duck pond!!!!! Then I'm coming back to your porch to eat more!!!!

Once again, thank you! You're Q views are the best.

Darko


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> Well, I just mixed up 6 lbs of beef using your recipe. So tomorrow evening I'll form them, and let them rest until Sunday morning, when I'll start to smoke them.
> 
> Thank you for the inspiration John.
> 
> p.s. If they don't turn out, I'm coming to your place, and I'm going to sit on your porch and eat them all. Then I'm going swimming in your son's duck pond!!!!! Then I'm coming back to your porch to eat more!!!!
> 
> Once again, thank you! You're Q views are the best.
> 
> Darko


I Thank You, Sir !!!

Sounds Great !!

I'll be smoking about 13 pounds of Dried Beef on Sunday too----If it ever stops snowing-----About 6' total here so far. Twenty inches in the last 2 days.

Better wait awhile for that swim, and watch out for the Pennsylvania Snappers.

Bear


----------



## shell338

Hi, What is TQ Spice??? Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003

shell338 said:


> Hi, What is TQ Spice??? Thanks



Morton's Tender Quick. It's a type of cure and is the component in this recipe that makes it safe to smoke these low and slow for an extended period of time.


----------



## Bearcarver

shell338 said:


> Hi, What is TQ Spice??? Thanks


Case got you covered.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Morton's Tender Quick. It's a type of cure and is the component in this recipe that makes it safe to smoke these low and slow for an extended period of time.


Thanks for covering for me. Couldn't have said it better myself.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

shell338 said:


> Hi, What is TQ Spice??? Thanks



Morton's Tender Quick is not a spice....  It is a curing agent for meats, etc...  it contains sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite and salt....   it needs to be used with caution in the proper uses....


----------



## Bearcarver

shell338 said:


> Hi, What is TQ Spice??? Thanks


Yup, Like we said, TQ is a cure. So if you use any of my recipes using TQ, you can change any amounts of ingredients in the recipe to suit your tastes, but the amount of "Tender Quick" I use per the amount of meat has to stay the way it is---No more--No less.

Bear


----------



## shell338

shell338 said:


> Hi, What is TQ Spice??? Thanks


Thank you everyone for your advice! This is going to be our first try at making Pepperoni!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

shell338 said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice! This is going to be our first try at making Pepperoni!!!


My Step by Steps are pretty easy to follow, but if you run into any questions, don't be afraid to PM me.

Bear


----------



## azbohunter

Hey Bear!

Just wanted to let you know how much "everyone" seems to enjoy the snack sticks! I have the 3rd 5# batch this month in the fridge seasoning up right now. The first two batches have been shared with a lot of friends (which is fun) but this batch is getting vacuum packed and going with me and the wife on our summer jaunt to the NW. She says, "make enough of them things that I will have them to eat while were out fishing all summer".

Thank you for your help along the route to learning to smoke!

Have a great summer.......I will be checking in along the road occasionally so I will keep track of your smoking forays as you post them!

Dick


----------



## Bearcarver

azbohunter said:


> Hey Bear!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know how much "everyone" seems to enjoy the snack sticks! I have the 3rd 5# batch this month in the fridge seasoning up right now. The first two batches have been shared with a lot of friends (which is fun) but this batch is getting vacuum packed and going with me and the wife on our summer jaunt to the NW. She says, "make enough of them things that I will have them to eat while were out fishing all summer".
> 
> Thank you for your help along the route to learning to smoke!
> 
> Have a great summer.......I will be checking in along the road occasionally so I will keep track of your smoking forays as you post them!
> 
> Dick


That's Great, Dick!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love it when a plan comes together, and I'm glad you all like them.

If you take them anywhere that has Bears in the area, be careful, because Bears really love them, and not All Bears are friendly!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Bear


----------



## azbohunter

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Dick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together, and I'm glad you all like them.
> 
> If you take them anywhere that has Bears in the area, be careful, because Bears really love them, and not All Bears are friendly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


That is tooo funny Bear but believe me I will protect my "Bear sticks" from all unfriendly bears. They are too good to share with unwanted guests!


----------



## Bearcarver

azbohunter said:


> That is tooo funny Bear but believe me I will protect my "Bear sticks" from all unfriendly bears. They are too good to share with unwanted guests!


----------



## rob sicc

Hi Bear,

Great step by step.  I've been making jerky for many years but still haven't found a good recipe for the snack sticks.  I'm looking forward to trying this.

Do I need the TQ on this since I will be smoking and bringing the temp up high enough to make it safe?

Is the TQ the same as Pink salt cure#2?


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> Great step by step.  I've been making jerky for many years but still haven't found a good recipe for the snack sticks.  I'm looking forward to trying this.
> 
> Do I need the TQ on this since I will be smoking and bringing the temp up high enough to make it safe?
> 
> Is the TQ the same as Pink salt cure#2?


You won't have the Great taste you get from TQ if you don't use any cure. It gives you the "Smoked Sausage" flavor. Without the cure it would be more like seasoned Hamburger.

Cure #2 is not for this type of thing. It's for long time dry curing.

TQ is a mix of salt, sugar, cure, etc, and can't be used in the same amounts in a recipe as any of the cure #1 cures.

You can use pink salt (cure #1) in the recipe, but you would have to use the correct amount of pink salt, and add the right amount of salt.

Bear


----------



## rob sicc

Bearcarver said:


> You won't have the Great taste you get from TQ if you don't use any cure. It gives you the "Smoked Sausage" flavor. Without the cure it would be more like seasoned Hamburger.
> 
> Cure #2 is not for this type of thing. It's for long time dry curing.
> 
> TQ is a mix of salt, sugar, cure, etc, and can't be used in the same amounts in a recipe as any of the cure #1 cures.
> 
> You can use pink salt (cure #1) in the recipe, but you would have to use the correct amount of pink salt, and add the right amount of salt.
> 
> Bear


Thanks.  Sounds like it's tiem to get some TQ.


----------



## bigbuck

those look great,gotta give it a try


----------



## Bearcarver

bigbuck said:


> those look great,gotta give it a try


That's Great !!

Just PM me if you run into any questions!!

Bear


----------



## helmrod

If i did venison could I add 1lb pork sausage to get the fat content up cause finding beer or pork fat is pert near impossible here in Indiana?


----------



## rgautheir20420

Helmrod said:


> If i did venison could I add 1lb pork sausage to get the fat content up cause finding beer or pork fat is pert near impossible here in Indiana?


Do you have a butcher shop that makes their own sausage close by chance? When I need pork fat, I'll call them and ask for their sausage trimmings. It's mostly the cap from pork butts that they save for their own sausage and they sell it for $1 a lb! You could always use green pork belly to add the fat.


----------



## daveomak

Helmrod said:


> If i did venison could I add 1lb pork sausage to get the fat content up cause finding beer or pork fat is pert near impossible here in Indiana?




You could add bacon ends and pieces...


----------



## Bearcarver

Helmrod said:


> If i did venison could I add 1lb pork sausage to get the fat content up cause finding deer or pork fat is pert near impossible here in Indiana?


Didn't know I had elves on my Step by Steps.

If you can't get Pork Fat, I would go 50% Deer & 50% Pork Sausage.

That should get you about the right fat percentage.

If you use Bacon in the mix, subtract the weight of the Bacon from your calculations, because the Bacon's already cured.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Made my last two batches of these and I am never going to make them again! With my old Enterprise stuffer that is! New LEM 5# will be here Friday just in time for the weekend. May have to make a batch to test out the new stuffer!


----------



## daveomak

:yeahthat:  Bear saves me AGAIN !!!!   Bear, you are not getting as old as I am...  You keep backing me up....  I need it.....


----------



## brewster

For all the curing experts, can we use the correct ratio of instacure #1 for the amount of beef other than the tender quick in this recipe?  Or will this change the flavor?


----------



## daveomak

Brewster said:


> For all the curing experts, can we use the correct ratio of instacure #1 for the amount of beef other than the tender quick in this recipe?  Or will this change the flavor?



Yes, as long as you do the correct calculation....  1.1 grams cure #1 per pound of meat or 0.25% cure #1 per amount of meat.....  or 1 level tsp. cure #1 per 5#'s of meat......  Then you have to add salt and probably a little sugar...  Salt and sugar usually 1.5-2.5% salt and sugar usually 0.5-1.0% by weight....  taste preference...    Write down what you do so you can repeat or make knowledgeable changes to the next batch...

You shouldn't notice any flavor change....  unless you can taste the nitrate in TQ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Brewster said:


> For all the curing experts, can we use the correct ratio of instacure #1 for the amount of beef other than the tender quick in this recipe?  Or will this change the flavor?



I use cure #1 for this recipe. I have found no need to add salt or sugar.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brewster said:


> For all the curing experts, can we use the correct ratio of instacure #1 for the amount of beef other than the tender quick in this recipe?  Or will this change the flavor?


You shouldn't notice a difference if you use the proper amounts of Cure #1, Salt & Sugar.

And you can't taste the Nitrates in TQ----That's just Dave showing his hatred of Tender Quick.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Bearcarver said:


> And you can't taste the Nitrates in TQ----That's just Dave showing his hatred of Tender Quick.
> 
> 
> Bear






Hey Bearcarver....  What's that for ????   I don't hate Morton's Tender Quick...   It has been a home staple for years.....    Many folks have made safe, home cured meats because Morton's took the lead and made a home curing product, that was easy for folks to use....   No scales needed to weigh out their product....   Plenty of room to err when it comes to adding their product...  I think it is quite a remarkable product.....

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver

DaveOmak said:


> Hey Bearcarver.... What's that for ???? I don't hate Morton's Tender Quick... It has been a home staple for years..... Many folks have made safe, home cured meats because Morton's took the lead and made a home curing product, that was easy for folks to use.... No scales needed to weigh out their product.... Plenty of room to err when it comes to adding their product... I think it is quite a remarkable product.....
> 
> Dave


I just get sick of people crying foul because of a tiny amount of Nitrates, and you usually are one to bring it up.

If it was harmful, they wouldn't be allowed to sell it, or at least put a label "Not for use with Bacon" on it.

If you think it's a good product, why do you bring it up so often----Do you really think someone can taste that small amount of nitrates?

All of my curing Step by Steps are with TQ, and some like to try to scare people away from it.

I checked with the USDA, and they said it was fine---"Go ahead & use it".

Bear


----------



## brewster

Ok, I was down in the US last week and bought some tender quick!!  Bear have you ever figured out ratios and measurements for a smaller batch of the sticks?  I want to try something in the 2lb range to start as a practice batch.  For 2 lbs of beef, I want to confirm that I will use 3 tsp (1 tbsp) (14.3grams) of tender quick for 2 lbs of beef?  would the remaining ingredients simply be just less than half amounts?


----------



## brewster

Also, is there a reason you step this up the temps in stages starting at 100 F?  The reason I ask is I was checking out the recipe page at the Morton's website and their pepperoni recipe (which is done in an oven) is put in at 325F oven until internal temp read 140F.  Is raising the temp in stages to get more smoke into the meat over a longer time?  what would be the results if these sticks went in a hotter smoker temp for a shorter time?  would they be more chewy? not as flavorful?

I'm trying to learn the science behind some peoples techniques.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brewster said:


> Ok, I was down in the US last week and bought some tender quick!!  Bear have you ever figured out ratios and measurements for a smaller batch of the sticks?  I want to try something in the 2lb range to start as a practice batch.  For 2 lbs of beef, I want to confirm that I will use 3 tsp (1 tbsp) (14.3grams) of tender quick for 2 lbs of beef?  would the remaining ingredients simply be just less than half amounts?


Yes----1 TBS (1/2 ounce) of TQ for 2 pounds of ground meat. And a little less than half of each of the other ingredients would be fine. You could add more heat, as these are quite mild.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Brewster said:


> Also, is there a reason you step this up the temps in stages starting at 100 F?  The reason I ask is I was checking out the recipe page at the Morton's website and their pepperoni recipe (which is done in an oven) is put in at 325F oven until internal temp read 140F.  Is raising the temp in stages to get more smoke into the meat over a longer time?  what would be the results if these sticks went in a hotter smoker temp for a shorter time?  would they be more chewy? not as flavorful?
> 
> I'm trying to learn the science behind some peoples techniques.


Yes, I do the first part without smoke to finish the pellicle. Then I gradually raise the temp with smoke to stretch the time out long enough to get good smoke flavor. Then I raise the temp to get it done (at least 160° IT), but I don't take the smoker temp up too high, so I don't cook all the fat out.

Morton's puts Liquid smoke in theirs----I put real smoke on mine.

Hot & Fast would be less smoke flavor & probably dried out from cooking all the fat out, However I'm guessing because I wouldn't do that.

Bear


----------



## brewster

thanks!  you are a wealth of great info.  I appreciate all your feedback.  cant wait to give these a go and experiment with my own flavors.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brewster said:


> thanks!  you are a wealth of great info.  I appreciate all your feedback.  cant wait to give these a go and experiment with my own flavors.


Always glad to help!

Hit me with a PM when you post your batch, so I don't miss it !!

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Thank you Bear. Going to stop on the way home and pick up some Tender Quick now. This will make a great weekend smoker project for me and the munchkin. I'm looking for anything I can do with him right now to keep him busy while the wife is on bedrest.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Thank you Bear. Going to stop on the way home and pick up some Tender Quick now. This will make a great weekend smoker project for me and the munchkin. I'm looking for anything I can do with him right now to keep him busy while the wife is on bedrest.


That's Great, Ryan!!

If you run into any questions, let me know!!

Hope your Mrs is up & around soon.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Ryan!!
> 
> If you run into any questions, let me know!!
> 
> Hope your Mrs is up & around soon.
> 
> Bear


I followed your recipe to the letter (cut down for 2 pounds of meat) and they were delicious. Didn't even last long enough for pictures but I'll get some next run. Thanks for the well wishes too. We've got 6 months to go so it's going to be a long road. Hopefully this time it ends with a healthy baby. We're 1 out of 3 with pregnancies before this one and this one was a surprise.

I do have a question about the amount of TQ though. Is it different for ground meat? The bag of TQ I have says 1 TBS per pound but you're only using half that.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> I followed your recipe to the letter (cut down for 2 pounds of meat) and they were delicious. Didn't even last long enough for pictures but I'll get some next run. Thanks for the well wishes too. We've got 6 months to go so it's going to be a long road. Hopefully this time it ends with a healthy baby. We're 1 out of 3 with pregnancies before this one and this one was a surprise.
> 
> I do have a question about the amount of TQ though. Is it different for ground meat? The bag of TQ I have says 1 TBS per pound but you're only using half that.


Yes, Morton calls for:

1 TBS of TQ per pound of Whole Meat.

1/2 TBS of TQ per pound of Ground Meat.

Bear


----------



## buckinducks

Great recipe , great smoke flavour, love how they were nice and thick. Very mild recipe. Going to double or even triple the heat next time


----------



## Bearcarver

buckinducks said:


> Great recipe , great smoke flavour, love how they were nice and thick. Very mild recipe. Going to double or even triple the heat next time


Thanks Buck!!

You're right, my Sticks are mild.

You might want to try one of the below ingredient mixes. Everything is the same except for More Heat:

*Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)     *

*Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)              *

Bear


----------



## oldeboone

Don't know what I did wrong, Bear, but Mine didn't come out like your's . Ernie


----------



## oldeboone

I found it at a spice vendor at the local farmer's market. Boone


----------



## oldeboone

No problem whatsoever with the  Bear's method. The IT seemed to rise somewhat rapidly near the end, and I didn't check soon enough. Not quite krispy kritters,  but definitely over done. Ernie


----------



## Bearcarver

OLDEBOONE said:


> No problem whatsoever with the  Bear's method. The IT seemed to rise somewhat rapidly near the end, and I didn't check soon enough. Not quite krispy kritters,  but definitely over done. Ernie


Sorry to hear that, Ernie!!

I guess ya gotta say what I always said after a Baseball loss----"We'll get the next one".

Bear


----------



## gary s

My go-to list I use pretty regular   Beef Sticks this time

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> My go-to list I use pretty regular   Beef Sticks this time
> 
> Gary


Does the Wife like these too??

Bear


----------



## gary s

Yep, I only made a small batch one time, but everybody liked em,  I be making some more pretty soon

I did make one of your other recipes today   I stick it in Blowing Smoke

Gary


----------



## newberrykc

Looks great!  Gonna have to give this a go, soon!


----------



## Bearcarver

newberrykc said:


> Looks great!  Gonna have to give this a go, soon!


Thank You Sir!!

I Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## pignut hickory

Made 10 pounds of Bear's  *Unstuffed Smoked Beef Pepperoni Sticks and they turned out to perfection..great recipe Bear..*

*only change made was up crushed red pepper to 1 heaping TBS per 5 lbs...*

*With my smoke house I did not get meat to desired recipe temperature but taste tested after 4 hrs was well done..150 internal..*

*​Now i am wanting to make unstuffed pork sticks..would appreciate any suggestions.. *


----------



## Bearcarver

pignut hickory said:


> Made 10 pounds of Bear's  *Unstuffed Smoked Beef Pepperoni Sticks and they turned out to perfection..great recipe Bear..*
> 
> *only change made was up crushed red pepper to 1 heaping TBS per 5 lbs...*
> 
> *With my smoke house I did not get meat to desired recipe temperature but taste tested after 4 hrs was well done..150 internal..*
> 
> *​Now i am wanting to make unstuffed pork sticks..would appreciate any suggestions.. *


Thanks Pignut!!

Glad you liked it.

Sure you can mix Pork in with it, but I wouldn't go more than 50-50.

Try some like that first, and go from there.

Keep all the other ingredients the same, and make sure you keep the same percentage of TQ per pound of ground meat.

PM me if you run into any questions---That way I don't miss the question.

Bear


----------



## onefishook

AIM A NEB WHAT DOSE TQ STAND FOR  ?


----------



## pc farmer

onefishook said:


> AIM A NEB WHAT DOSE TQ STAND FOR  ?



Tender Quick.   A curing product


----------



## pignut hickory

Hey Bear...I used your unstuffed beef stick recipe again using pork ...turned out perfect 25#...for each 5# we used.

2 1/2 TBS TQ

2       tsp  Italian seasoning

1       TBS crush red pepper

1       tsp black pepper

1 1/2 tsp sage

1       tsp cayenne

1 1/2 tsp coriander

1       tsp garlic power

1 1/2 tsp mustard seed

smoked between 150 to170 for four hours

Question do you know anyone that has made pan sausage using TQ instead of saly ??


----------



## Bearcarver

pignut hickory said:


> Hey Bear...I used your unstuffed beef stick recipe again using pork ...turned out perfect 25#...for each 5# we used.
> 
> 2 1/2 TBS TQ
> 
> 2       tsp  Italian seasoning
> 
> 1       TBS crush red pepper
> 
> 1       tsp black pepper
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp sage
> 
> 1       tsp cayenne
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp coriander
> 
> 1       tsp garlic power
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp mustard seed
> 
> smoked between 150 to170 for four hours
> 
> Question do you know anyone that has made pan sausage using TQ instead of saly ??


Thank You Pignut !!

You might be interested in this one---One of the first things I ever cured & smoked 7 years ago:

I took some very bland "Venison Fresh Sausage", and cured it with TQ, just like I do bacon (After it was already stuffed).

Then I smoked it, and it was some of the Best Smoked Sausage I ever ate.

Very easy & Awesome!!!

On Edit:   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84129/venison-sausage-converted

Sorry I forgot the link. I actually did everything like I do Bacon or any other "Whole" meat----By Weight (for amount of TQ) & Thickness (for how long to cure).

Bear


----------



## pignut hickory

Bear...I need the receipt love you bro but you did not give me your receipt  ....


----------



## Bearcarver

pignut hickory said:


> Bear...I need the receipt love you bro but you did not give me your receipt  ....


Sorry about that---I copied the link, but forgot to paste it (Old Age).

It's there now, but I'll put it here too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84129/venison-sausage-converted

Sorry I forgot the link. I actually did everything like I do Bacon or any other "Whole" meat----By Weight (for amount of TQ) & Thickness (for how long to cure).

Bear


----------



## pignut hickory

Thank Bear

It looked like a susscess...


----------



## gary s

Hey Buddy, how did they turn out ?

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

pignut hickory said:


> Thank Bear
> 
> It looked like a success...


Yes it was---It took a very Bland Fresh Sausage, and turned it into a Very Tasty Smoked Sausage.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## atomic dog

Grocery store had 73/27 ground beef on sale for .99 cents per pound so I decided to give this recipe a go.

Despite what seems like a small amount of seasoning these beef sticks have strong flavor!  But good flavor!  Like pepperoni -close enough to call it good.  They firm up very nicely, and can even be boiled and put into a bun if desired (but don't boil too long).  

What surprised me was how salty they were.  Not a complaint, I am just sensitive to salty food and the recipe doesn't really have that much TQ (maybe its the seasoning that makes it seem more salty?).  All in all the flavor is great.  Kind of reminds me of a polish sausage but pepperoni tasting fresh out of the smoker, and cold the texture of a beef summer sausage that slices wonderfully.  I did lightly smoke mine with mesquite. I am making this again for sure.

Now I need to figure out what to do with the remaining 21 pounds of burger I bought...

ps. The high fat meant that a lot of fat dripped out when smoking, but they had a great texture and not crumbly at all.


----------



## Bearcarver

Atomic Dog said:


> Grocery store had 73/27 ground beef on sale for .99 cents per pound so I decided to give this recipe a go.
> 
> Despite what seems like a small amount of seasoning these beef sticks have strong flavor!  But good flavor!  Like pepperoni -close enough to call it good.  They firm up very nicely, and can even be boiled and put into a bun if desired (but don't boil too long).
> 
> What surprised me was how salty they were.  Not a complaint, I am just sensitive to salty food and the recipe doesn't really have that much TQ (maybe its the seasoning that makes it seem more salty?).  All in all the flavor is great.  Kind of reminds me of a polish sausage but pepperoni tasting fresh out of the smoker, and cold the texture of a beef summer sausage that slices wonderfully.  I did lightly smoke mine with mesquite. I am making this again for sure.
> 
> Now I need to figure out what to do with the remaining 21 pounds of burger I bought...
> 
> ps. The high fat meant that a lot of fat dripped out when smoking, but they had a great texture and not crumbly at all.


I'm glad you liked it, A Dog !!!

This one was my first try at sticks, and you might like some of my newer ones more.

The Step by Steps below would be better for you to use. IMHO

My favorite ingredients lists are the ones I used for the bottom two---The Bear Loaf Step by Steps:

*Unstuffed Beef Sticks (All Beef)           *

*Smoked Bear Logs (All Beef)           *

*Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)     My Favorite Ingredients amounts list.*

*Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)        My 2nd Favorite ----Same percentages of Ingredients as bigger loaves.*

*Bear*


----------



## atomic dog

Bearcarver said:


> I'm glad you liked it, A Dog !!!
> 
> This one was my first try at sticks, and you might like some of my newer ones more.
> 
> The Step by Steps below would be better for you to use. IMHO
> 
> My favorite ingredients lists are the ones I used for the bottom two---The Bear Loaf Step by Steps:
> 
> *Unstuffed Beef Sticks (All Beef)           *
> 
> *Smoked Bear Logs (All Beef)           *
> 
> *Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)     My Favorite Ingredients amounts list.*
> 
> *Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)        My 2nd Favorite ----Same percentages of Ingredients as bigger loaves.*
> 
> *Bear*


You deserve credit for all the things you give to this community.  I was unaware you updated/upgraded your recipe.  So to be clear, I should try your bear loaf/mini loaf recipe to make the beef sticks?

Have you ever tried to make a mild summer sausage?  Something like what I used to get from friends in Wisconsin made partially from deer meat?  Hard to describe, but just maybe you have had/made something like it.

But still excellent recipe.  A quick boil makes them juicy and bun-worthy.  Cold they are fantastic.  Really using natural casing is pretty unnecessary, as you have proven, so long as you don't mind them not being perfectly round.


----------



## Bearcarver

Atomic Dog said:


> You deserve credit for all the things you give to this community.  I was unaware you updated/upgraded your recipe.  So to be clear, I should try your bear loaf/mini loaf recipe to make the beef sticks?
> 
> Have you ever tried to make a mild summer sausage?  Something like what I used to get from friends in Wisconsin made partially from deer meat?  Hard to describe, but just maybe you have had/made something like it.
> 
> But still excellent recipe.  A quick boil makes them juicy and bun-worthy.  Cold they are fantastic.  Really using natural casing is pretty unnecessary, as you have proven, so long as you don't mind them not being perfectly round.


Actually the loaves are easier to make, but if you want the unstuffed sticks, just follow the making of the sticks on this thread, but use the ingredients list on either of the Loaf Step by Steps.

Those slices of loaf are great cold too, but when you heat a couple up a little in a pan the flavor multiplies!!!

The reason I updated the recipe----I made the sticks & my Son said they were too bland--No heat.

I agreed, and changed the recipe when I made the Bear Logs.

Then my Son said they were still too mild.

I agreed, and changed the recipe when I made the Bear Loaf.

We both agreed they were just right.

Bear


----------



## slotown

This is on my "NEXT" list right after candied salmon this coming weekend.  I just ordered a jerky shooter because it makes sense.


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> This is on my "NEXT" list right after candied salmon this coming weekend.  I just ordered a jerky shooter because it makes sense.


Sounds Great !!

Just Yell (PM) if you have any questions.

Bear


----------



## slotown

Bear these look great.  I am finding so many uses for my MES that I never thought about before.  However. my patience level would never last trying to roll these up in saran wrap.  After about two sticks wrapped I would immediately default to your loafs.

So I bought a jerky shooter after reading all the reviews.  I was skeptical but bought one with an aluminum body.  Figured it would last longer, and I could wash the tube in the dishwasher. Much to my delight, it worked easier than anticipated.













slimjim1.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 18, 2017






I discovered after the first rack that clipping the mat to the rack before shooting was very useful.  The rack under the mat also helped shoot straight lines.













slimjim4.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 18, 2017






Stuffing the tube was also made easier by wrapping cling wrap to the bottom.  I also discover the packing of the tube was a lot easier if you first rolled pieces of the meat narrower than the tube diameter and "dropped them to the bottom.  Then packed the final ones in. My shooter came with two tubes.  I followed your directions with five pounds of meat.  I had to reload the tubes once to shoot all the meat.  I'm going to write the company and see if I can purchase an additional two tubes.













slimjim3.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 18, 2017






All shot up and ready for the heat and smoke......













slimjim5.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 18, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> Bear these look great.  I am finding so many uses for my MES that I never thought about before.  However. my patience level would never last trying tom roll these up in saran wrap.  After about two sticks wrapped I would immediately default to your loafs.
> 
> So I bought a jerky shooter after reading all the reviews.  I was skeptical but bought one with an aluminum body.  Figured it would last longer, and I could wash the tube in the dishwasher. Much to my delight, it worked easier than anticipated.
> 
> I discovered after the first rack that clipping the mat to the rack before shooting was very useful.  The rack under the mat also helped shoot straight lines.
> 
> Stuffing the tube was also made easier by wrapping cling wrap to the bottom.  I also discover the packing of the tube was a lot easier if you first rolled pieces of the meat narrower than the tube diameter and "dropped them to the bottom.  Then packed the final ones in. My shooter came with two tubes.  I followed your directions with five pounds of meat.  I had to reload the tubes once to shoot all the meat.  I'm going to write the company and see if I can purchase an additional two tubes.


That's a Great way to do these sticks!!

This Step by Step was the first one I did, and after this one I used my 5 pound stuffer to shoot them out. That worked pretty good too, but I like your Jerky Shooter Method.

Those are some Great Tips you included too---Should help those who try the Jerky Shooter.

I personally did default to my Bear Loaves. So much easier!!

Let me know how they tasted !!

Bear


----------



## slotown

Waste not, want not.

When I was cleaning the shooter I had a very small amount of meat left over.  I was just getting ready to fry some sausage for breakfast so I added an "extra".













slimjim6.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 18, 2017






Can you tell which one it is?  Man, it really tasted good.  I'm going to make a batch of this up and use for making hamburger patties.  The taste was wonderful.  An added feature, in my opinion, is that the meat bound together better.  I may look for a hamburger press so I can make perfect round patties and then freeze them.


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> Waste not, want not.
> 
> When I was cleaning the shooter I had a very small amount of meat left over.  I was just getting ready to fry some sausage for breakfast so I added an "extra".
> 
> Can you tell which one it is?  Man, it really tasted good.  I'm going to make a batch of this up and use for making hamburger patties.  The taste was wonderful.  An added feature, in my opinion, is that the meat bound together better.  I may look for a hamburger press so I can make perfect round patties and then freeze them.


LOL--A little more Red than the others.

That's another reason I like to make my Smoked Bear Loaf. They taste Great cold, after they're smoked, but I like to throw a couple slices in a pan until it gets bubbly, and have it with my Eggs.

Comes out similar to your Burger, except it's also smoked.

Bear


----------



## slotown

Finally finished.  It took longer than I thought it would for these skinny things.  But it was worth the wait.  I'm loving them and trying not to eat all 4 1/2 pounds in a single sitting.













slimjim7.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 18, 2017


















slimjim8.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 18, 2017





I did make a minor variation in the ingredients.  I thought I had them all, but the fennel was missing.  So I substituted coriander instead. It worked well.  Packaged them all up and into the freezer minus enough to make me happy for a week.  Taking these to work!

*Ingredients:*

5 lbs Beef (ground--80/20)

7 1/2 level tsp (2 1/2 TBS) of TQ

3 tsp Black Pepper

1 1/2 tsp of Mustard Seed

2 tsp  Corriander  (slightly crushed)

1 1/2 tsp of Crushed Red Pepper

1 tsp of Anise Seed

1 tsp of Garlic Powder

1 tsp of Italian Seasoning

6 ounces of ice water


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> Finally finished.  It took longer than I thought it would for these skinny things.  But it was worth the wait.  I'm loving them and trying not to eat all 4 1/2 pounds in a single sitting.
> 
> I did make a minor variation in the ingredients.  I thought I had them all, but the fennel was missing.  So I substituted coriander instead. It worked well.  Packaged them all up and into the freezer minus enough to make me happy for a week.  Taking these to work!
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 5 lbs Beef (ground--80/20)
> 
> 7 1/2 level tsp (2 1/2 TBS) of TQ
> 
> 3 tsp Black Pepper
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp of Mustard Seed
> 
> 2 tsp  Corriander  (slightly crushed)
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp of Crushed Red Pepper
> 
> 1 tsp of Anise Seed
> 
> 1 tsp of Garlic Powder
> 
> 1 tsp of Italian Seasoning
> 
> 6 ounces of ice water


Nice Job Slotown!!

I'm betting you'll be thawing some out before that week is up!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

My turn to jump on the Bearcarver Pepperoni bandwagon.  I've got a jerky gun arriving in a day or two and can't wait to try these in the WSM.  Will halve the recipe the first time. 

The excited voices in my head are waging a fierce battle.  The engineer is saying "Hey, follow the recipe exactly!"  The Italian is whispering "Whatsamatayou, use iced red wine instead of water."  And a voice I don't even recognize is repeating "Paprika, add some paprika!"  

I'm just listening to all the noise, and boy, does that Italian have a MOUTH on him!  Oy vey!


----------



## Bearcarver

Noboundaries said:


> My turn to jump on the Bearcarver Pepperoni bandwagon.  I've got a jerky gun arriving in a day or two and can't wait to try these in the WSM.  Will halve the recipe the first time.
> 
> *The excited voices in my head are waging a fierce battle.  The engineer is saying "Hey, follow the recipe exactly!"  The Italian is whispering "Whatsamatayou, use iced red wine instead of water."  And a voice I don't even recognize is repeating "Paprika, add some paprika!"  *
> 
> *I'm just listening to all the noise, and boy, does that Italian have a MOUTH on him!  Oy vey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL---Listen to them all, and make some of each.

Just don't forget which was which---Been There, Done That---Long time ago.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## noboundaries

New jerky shooter worked great!  First batch on right now.  I didn't want to use two levels in the WSM, so I came up with a quick-on-the-fly solution using fire bricks.  We'll see if it works out.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   A few of the sticks fell together so who knows. 

BTW, I couldn't fight the voices in my head.  Couldn't find mustard seeds at my grocer so I used mustard powder.  Used red wine instead of water.  We had a bottle opened and resealed with a vacuum pump.  It was just sitting there waiting to be used for cooking.  And that voice in my head saying "Use paprika" turned out to be some Hungarian hottie I couldn't resist.  Ended up adding 1/2 tsp paprika. 

Trying something new is fun and crazy!













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 21, 2017






Edit: I just couldn't leave that top one like that.  I used an old grill and put it on top of the bricks to support the top mat.


----------



## Bearcarver

Noboundaries said:


> New jerky shooter worked great!  First batch on right now.  I didn't want to use two levels in the WSM, so I came up with a quick-on-the-fly solution using fire bricks.  We'll see if it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A few of the sticks fell together so who knows. *
> 
> BTW, I couldn't fight the voices in my head.  Couldn't find mustard seeds at my grocer so I used mustard powder.  Used red wine instead of water.  We had a bottle opened and resealed with a vacuum pump.  It was just sitting there waiting to be used for cooking.  And that voice in my head saying "Use paprika" turned out to be some Hungarian hottie I couldn't resist.  Ended up adding 1/2 tsp paprika.
> 
> Trying something new is fun and crazy!
> 
> Edit: I just couldn't leave that top one like that.  I used an old grill and put it on top of the bricks to support the top mat.


Looks Good----Only thing you might get is pale spots where they are touching each other.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Good----Only thing you might get is pale spots where they are touching each other.
> 
> Bear


Once I put the grate between the bricks, I separated the rows. 

Amazing how it goes from a crap brown to a tasty red color.  7 hours.  Temps were a low of 140F up to a high of 199F before I brought it back down to 175F.  Spent most of the early smoke in the 140-160F range.  Later (last couple hours), in the 175-180F range.  IT was 165F when I took them off. 

Taste?  My wife and daughter are going to love these.  I used cayenne pepper instead of crushed red pepper so they are pretty mild.  I'll set this batch aside for the two of them and will do another batch for me, cranking up the spices and adding just a little bit of salt.  Taste testing I ate three sticks.  A couple more might disappear before my wife gets home this evening. 

Great recipe Bear!  Thanks for posting!













003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 21, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

Noboundaries said:


> Once I put the grate between the bricks, I separated the rows.
> 
> Amazing how it goes from a crap brown to a tasty red color.  7 hours.  Temps were a low of 140F up to a high of 199F before I brought it back down to 175F.  Spent most of the early smoke in the 140-160F range.  Later (last couple hours), in the 175-180F range.  IT was 165F when I took them off.
> 
> Taste?  My wife and daughter are going to love these.  I used cayenne pepper instead of crushed red pepper so they are pretty mild.  I'll set this batch aside for the two of them and will do another batch for me, cranking up the spices and adding just a little bit of salt.  Taste testing I ate three sticks.  A couple more might disappear before my wife gets home this evening.
> 
> Great recipe Bear!  Thanks for posting!


Looks Great Ray!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The TQ gives them beautiful Mahogany color.

They better get home soon, if they want some!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## idahopz

Because I've never made any kind of casing sausage before this method sounds like just the ticket for a beginner - thanks for the method!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks PZ !!
Glad to help.
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## bigbuck

been super cold here for smoking, I use my homemade smoker that works awesome but it does not like cold temps,anyone tried liquid smoke in this recipe and do them in the oven? and if so how much? thanks all


----------



## Bearcarver

bigbuck said:


> been super cold here for smoking, I use my homemade smoker that works awesome but it does not like cold temps,anyone tried liquid smoke in this recipe and do them in the oven? and if so how much? thanks all



I'm sure that would work, but I have no idea how much to use, because I never used Liquid Smoke.

Sorry,
Bear


----------



## bigbuck

thanks bear I am going to scale it back to a pound and try 1 teaspoon of liquid smoke per pound and see how it turns out


----------



## Bearcarver

bigbuck said:


> thanks bear I am going to scale it back to a pound and try 1 teaspoon of liquid smoke per pound and see how it turns out




Yeah---I'm sorry I can't help you with that.
The only thing I've heard is it takes very little of that stuff to get results many want.

Bear


----------



## bigbuck

did one pound with 1 tsp of liquid smoke and it turned out awesome!! it did not last very long, got a five pound batch sitting in fridge now


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great BB !!
I'm glad it worked good for you!!
Didn't it need a little extra heat, like I put in my "Bear Loaf" ingredients?

Bear


----------



## bigbuck

I think it did, this batch has some extra crushed red pepper in it, thanks for recipe this one is awesome,, cant wait for warm weather to actually smoke some!!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Know I'm raising this from the dead but what is TQ? I assume some sort of curing salt. I want to do my own snack sticks, but do not have a sausage stuffer..and these actually look like the type of thing my grandpa would do. I have fond memories of him and I tooling around in his old beat up truck and he always brought a bag of venison sticks along and he'd make the grand kids swear to secrecy any where left..so I gotta make them now! I just have no idea what TQ is!


----------



## pops6927

TQ stands for Tender Quick.  It is produced by Morton's and contains both sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate, plus sugars and added salts.  There is no direct formula to equate processing done with TQ to processing done with Cure #1 (pink salt) as Cure #1 is sodium nitrite only, and you add your own sugar and salt separately.


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Know I'm raising this from the dead but what is TQ? I assume some sort of curing salt. I want to do my own snack sticks, but do not have a sausage stuffer..and these actually look like the type of thing my grandpa would do. I have fond memories of him and I tooling around in his old beat up truck and he always brought a bag of venison sticks along and he'd make the grand kids swear to secrecy any where left..so I gotta make them now! I just have no idea what TQ is!




TQ is short for "Morton's Tender Quick", a curing mix made by Morton Salt Co.
It is sold by some Supermarkets, Sporting Good stores, etc.
A fair price is about $6 for a 2 pound bag, which will Dry cure 64 pounds of whole meat or cure 128 pounds of sausage.

Bear


----------



## nanuk

pops6927 said:


> .....as Cure #1 is sodium nitrite only, and you add your own sugar and salt separately.



Cure #1 is mostly salt....  used as a carrier.   
But because you don't need much Sodium Nitrite, you add very little salt with the Nitrite, ergo most recipes call for more salt.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/prague-powder-1-vs-prague-powder-2.9693/


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Aha! Thanks guys! Local store says they have it, hoping to pick up a bag today so I can adjust the recipe for a smaller batch and get her going and hopefully crank out the sticks on Wednesday or so! Or well, in the next week. :)


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Aha! Thanks guys! Local store says they have it, hoping to pick up a bag today so I can adjust the recipe for a smaller batch and get her going and hopefully crank out the sticks on Wednesday or so! Or well, in the next week. :)



Tom,
Sorry it took me 6+ hours to reply, but I'm not on here at 3 AM.

If you have any more questions on any of My Step by Steps, send me a Personal Message, so I don't miss it.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Thanks Bear..and I know most people likely aren't up at 3 I suspect LOL


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Another post from beyond the grave..

I just did some today, you can see my First Big Smoker session thread for the pictures and realize why I titled mine 'Dog Logs'..

The problem for me is when rolling them, the fat started sticking etc <Also I was doing them literally by hand because...I was just doing it that way, and using wax paper>. I'm wondering..would putting the raw meat in a freezer for 30 minutes help alot for this? 

Also any one ever use Sriracha in a beef stick mix? I was eating them and thinking some Sriracha and a dash of honey in there..

But Thanks Bear! They sure taste good! And if people won't eat them due to looks? More for me!


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Another post from beyond the grave..
> 
> I just did some today, you can see my First Big Smoker session thread for the pictures and realize why I titled mine 'Dog Logs'..
> 
> The problem for me is when rolling them, the fat started sticking etc <Also I was doing them literally by hand because...I was just doing it that way, and using wax paper>. I'm wondering..would putting the raw meat in a freezer for 30 minutes help alot for this?
> 
> Also any one ever use Sriracha in a beef stick mix? I was eating them and thinking some Sriracha and a dash of honey in there..
> 
> But Thanks Bear! They sure taste good! And if people won't eat them due to looks? More for me!




Glad you like them, Tom!!
Yup---They aint pretty, but they taste Awesome!!
Next time you might want to change to the "Bear Loaf" ingredients. It's a little more Spicy.
The ingredients lists of my Sticks, Logs, and Loaves are all interchangeable.

I didn't have much trouble with sticking, but I rolled them in Saran Wrap. Then refrigerated them over night while still wrapped.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Curious, Bear or any one else use a sausage hand stuffer? Just a tube and plunger thing? I've seen them, shouldn't be hard to make one at home or just buy a Sausage Kit with one. I've bought what I thought was a great deal on things before <like a 20 dollar meat grinder, hand cranked> and realized I should have just paid for a proper thing before, don't want to waste money on a hand stuffer like that if it's junk!


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Curious, Bear or any one else use a sausage hand stuffer? Just a tube and plunger thing? I've seen them, shouldn't be hard to make one at home or just buy a Sausage Kit with one. I've bought what I thought was a great deal on things before <like a 20 dollar meat grinder, hand cranked> and realized I should have just paid for a proper thing before, don't want to waste money on a hand stuffer like that if it's junk!




Northern Tool has one that works Great for only $89. (5 pounder)
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200680783_200680783?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Food Processing > Stuffers&utm_campaign=Huntrite&utm_content=57627&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_IWi386e2wIVgRiBCh30ngwwEAYYCCABEgLwBfD_BwE

You can shoot the unstuffed sticks right out on a sheet of wax paper.

Bear


----------



## brewster

_I unwrapped them and put them in my MES for 1 1/2 hours at 100˚ without smoke.
Then I lit both ends of a Hickory filled A-MAZE-N-SMOKER (6" X 6"), and put it in the bottom of my MES30.
After another hour, I bumped the heat up to 110˚.
Then 120˚ for one hour.
Then 130˚ for another hour.
After 3 1/2 hours my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER burned out, so I bumped it up to 150˚, and threw some dust & some Apple chips in my MES chip drawer._

I am finally starting these tonight to put on the smoker on Friday and have a question about the timeline.  I am probably reading this wrong but it says they went on for 1 1/2 hours with no smoke, then another hour with smoke, then another hour at 120 and another hour at 130.  I have that at 4 1/2 hours, but the next line says at 3 1/2 hours you bumped it to 150.

Does it really matter the times and temps as long as you are starting at a low temp and stepping the temp to maximise the smoke?

Thanks for your help, I'm really excited to try these.  I am using a 50/50 mix of beef and pork, my neighbor is making buffalo with added pork fat at the same time.  I'm using a MES 30 and my neighbor a Bradley.  Vancouver Island Dark Lager will be consumed while sitting in the smoke and "supervising" the process.


----------



## Bearcarver

brewster said:


> _I unwrapped them and put them in my MES for 1 1/2 hours at 100˚ without smoke.
> Then I lit both ends of a Hickory filled A-MAZE-N-SMOKER (6" X 6"), and put it in the bottom of my MES30.
> After another hour, I bumped the heat up to 110˚.
> Then 120˚ for one hour.
> Then 130˚ for another hour.
> After 3 1/2 hours my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER burned out, so I bumped it up to 150˚, and threw some dust & some Apple chips in my MES chip drawer._
> 
> I am finally starting these tonight to put on the smoker on Friday and have a question about the timeline.  I am probably reading this wrong but it says they went on for 1 1/2 hours with no smoke, then another hour with smoke, then another hour at 120 and another hour at 130.  I have that at 4 1/2 hours, but the next line says at 3 1/2 hours you bumped it to 150.  *That is confusing, but it's from 2010, when I was just starting to do "Step by Steps". I got better as I got more experience in writing these up. Actually at that point it was 4 1/2 hours in the smoker.  However the AMNS ran out of Sawdust after 3 1/2 hours. So I threw some dust & chips in the chip tray, instead of reloading my AMNS. Then I continued bumping the temp up from there.*
> 
> Does it really matter the times and temps as long as you are starting at a low temp and stepping the temp to maximise the smoke? The temp progress doesn't have to be the same. *Once you have the Pellicle, which is the reason for no smoke in the beginning, then if you want you can hold it at 140° or 160° to get lots of time giving it smoke. Then when you want to get it done, jack it up to 180° or even 190° to get Internal temp to your finished temp (160°).*
> 
> Thanks for your help, I'm really excited to try these.  I am using a 50/50 mix of beef and pork, my neighbor is making buffalo with added pork fat at the same time.  I'm using a MES 30 and my neighbor a Bradley.  Vancouver Island Dark Lager will be consumed while sitting in the smoke and "supervising" the process.



*Just yell if you have any more questions (If you PM me I won't miss it).

Bear*


----------



## TomKnollRFV

How do I stop eating them Bear!? LOL I unthaw a package and it's gone in an hour!


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> How do I stop eating them Bear!? LOL I unthaw a package and it's gone in an hour!



I can't help you there, other than freeze them in small packs, and try to only thaw out one at a time.

I got the same problem.

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man

I just finished a hybrid batch of these and 

 Bearcarver
 's Bear logs. I'm hooked. This will definitely be my go to when I need to clear some ground meat out of the freezer.

My kid got out of bed at 1 am last night and asked if she could have another meat stick. I think that's a good sign!

Since I did a hybrid batch, I posted stuff on his logs thread. My pictures and observations can be found here:https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...s-slightly-hot-bearcarver-qview.103811/page-6


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great, Preacher Man!!
Sounds like she really likes them!!
I'm real glad to hear that!

Bear


----------



## nanuk

I gotta tell you, around my house, we don't like too much heat.  

So when I first made a batch of BearLoaf, I made it flatish and froze it as I didn't have my smoker ready yet.

Then I made some 2lb loafs and they were a bit much for me for sandwich meat.
So on BearCarver's advice, I made his pepper stix recipe, and even reduced the pepper, and it made a nice sammie loaf....  tasted similar to summer sausage.

Well, a couple weeks ago, I dug out that flat of original "Loaf" and thawed it, tossed it into the smoker with some other meat.

once it was done, I just froze it whole.

one day making pasta, (my wife likes veggie sauce, mine HAS TO have meat) I fried up that flat loaf, and cubed it and put in in my sauce!

All I can say is WOW!  Does it ever kick up Pasta a few notches!
Ima making more just like that!  About 3/4" think in a big flat loaf, and smoke it for pasta sauce!

MMMMM....  Good!

Thanks BearCarver for your input on this site!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Nanuk!!
What a Great Idea!!
Sounds like my "Mini-Bear-Loaf" would be perfect size for that!!
*Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)*

Bear


----------



## kilroy

I made these and the loaves a couple years ago and I loved them.............everybody loved them. I wonder how they would work in a small hot rod casing? I am going to make them again and think I will try it both ways.


----------



## Bearcarver

kilroy said:


> I made these and the loaves a couple years ago and I loved them.............everybody loved them. I wonder how they would work in a small hot rod casing? I am going to make them again and think I will try it both ways.




Thank You Kilroy!!
That should work Fine!!
I would guess the cased ones would look a lot Prettier, but the unstuffed ones will be more Tasty.  Please report back with results.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## kilroy

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Kilroy!!
> That should work Fine!!
> I would guess the cased ones would look a lot Prettier, but the unstuffed ones will be more Tasty.  Please report back with results.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


I am not worried about the pretty, just trying to figure a way out of not having to roll 10 pounds of these individually, (I am lazy). I am just wondering if the smoke will penetrate the casings good, therefore the experiment. I love the flavor of these and have to say it is one of the best recipes I have come across. My neices and nephews hit me up for some awhile back and I was out so I am going to try it again soon. Looks like we might have time for some of these projects now if  the supplies are available. Thanks again.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Real nice job on them pepperoni sticks. I wonder how some F-LC Bactoferm would work in the recipe..Hmmmmm


----------



## Bearcarver

kilroy said:


> I am not worried about the pretty, just trying to figure a way out of not having to roll 10 pounds of these individually, (I am lazy). I am just wondering if the smoke will penetrate the casings good, therefore the experiment. I love the flavor of these and have to say it is one of the best recipes I have come across. My neices and nephews hit me up for some awhile back and I was out so I am going to try it again soon. Looks like we might have time for some of these projects now if  the supplies are available. Thanks again.




If you're actually Lazy, like me, try one of the ones below.
Same Mix, only much easier & no stuffing:
Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)  
Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Real nice job on them pepperoni sticks. I wonder how some F-LC Bactoferm would work in the recipe..Hmmmmm




Probably, but I'm picky with my mixes.
I never put anything in any of mine, other than Meat & Seasonings, and TQ of course.
Thanks Rick.

Bear


----------



## kilroy

Bearcarver said:


> If you're actually Lazy, like me, try one of the ones below.
> Same Mix, only much easier & no stuffing:
> Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)
> Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)
> 
> Bear


I have tried the Smoked Bear Loaf and that gets a 2 thumb up also. I love Anise and the fact that it has Anise seed and Fennel really makes these recipes stand out. Thanks Bearcarver.


----------



## Bearcarver

kilroy said:


> I have tried the Smoked Bear Loaf and that gets a 2 thumb up also. I love Anise and the fact that it has Anise seed and Fennel really makes these recipes stand out. Thanks Bearcarver.



Thank You!
That's Great, Kilroy!!
I'm glad you're enjoying them!!

Bear


----------

